

Invite HN: Phileas & Fogg, the globetrotting startup - gkoberger
http://phileasandfogg.com/

======
pla3rhat3r
Cool idea but I'm not sure I understand how putting Developers and Designers
in a foreign country like Costa Rica is any more productive than bringing them
together somewhere domestically. Last time I checked apps aren't built with
sandcastles and lobsters. Although I'd be willing to invest in something that
could be built with sandcastles and lobsters.

~~~
gkoberger
I guess the better question is why not? Technology has unfortunately become
very Bay Area centric. Travel isn't for everyone, but it gives people a chance
to live outside they Bay Area for a bit. The locations dont directly affect
the products, but getting a new perspective on the world can't hurt. Think of
it more like travel abroad programs in college.

~~~
pla3rhat3r
I didn't say it needed to be in the Bay Area but I see the point. I loved
traveling abroad when I was in the Navy but when you've been somewhere you've
never been before the last thing you want to do is spend 14 hours behind a
keyboard programming something. Especially someplace as beautiful as Costa
Rica.

------
parijaatha
I approve of the name :)

